# Worried. Got my puppy at 6 weeks old!!!



## Karla11 (Jul 3, 2017)

hello everyone, I got a beagle puppy yesterday, he is 6 weeks and 4 days old, the breeder told me it was fine, and I thought so too, until I found out by a friend that this was too early! i really didnt know this at all and now I feel like a terrible owner and person. I dont want anything to happen to my dog, and i dont want him to suffer  there is no way I could return him as the breeder didnt have the dogs in good conditions, and he lives in another city anyway. But tell me if this will have negative consequences on my puppy please, i am so worried, I really want him to grow as healthy as possible.
As far as his behavior, he has slept a lot since he got here. I feed him 3 times a day. He doesnt cry much, just at night, as he sleeps in his own room. Havent got him a bed, for now he sleeps in blankets and a pillow i got him. He isnt potty trained, i dont know if its too early or how to even do it. He doesnt run around or play much, he just sleeps. This is my first dog as you could probably tell.
I'll leave pics


----------



## sidevalve (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't panic. Six weeks is young but not disastrously so. We got our last two GSDs [brothers] at six weeks and they were fine. Be careful of his diet and be gentle with him - he is after all a little like a slightly premature baby. You can start housetraining him but don't be surprised if he makes mistakes occasionally. You must try to be his 'mother' to some extent. I would make a visit to the vet and discuss such things as possible training classes [it won't be long and you say you have never had a dog before] his diet and a general check up. He will have to have his 'shots' [not yet of course] and perhaps be neutered [if you have no intention of breeding from him]. Assuming nothing is physically wrong with a little care you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes it is too early, however your not alone, a lot of people end up with puppies who have left their mother too early more often or not they have been lied to and told they were older then they actually were. At least you know.

I'm puzzled that you don't know how to house train your puppy, no puppy comes ready house trained, you really should have researched this before buying your puppy. 

Puppies of this age should be fed at least four times a day, possibly even five times as he is so young. Just divide the amount recommended on the food bag into four or five equal portions. Did the breeder not tell you this? You should be feeding the same food as the puppy was on before coming to you.

Do you have a private garden you can take the puppy to toilet? Take the pup out upon waking, after eating, after playtime and at approximately hourly intervals. Set you alarm to get up at least twice during the night to toilet. Wait with the pup until he performs and praise a lot

You need to read this book which can be downloaded

The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He'll be fine and there is no need to worry.

It's perfectly normal for him to sleep at lot, so long as he's eating, pooping normally and playful when he is awake, that's fine.

I would feed him four times a day at this point. 

Did you ask the Breeder when he was last wormed and with what? He will need worming around now and every month until he's six months old, but ask your Vet about that.

So far as toilet training, take him outside every half hour or so and stay with him until he obliges, then praise him. Take him straight outside after he wakens from a nap or after he has eaten.

Pups can and do progress perfectly well at six weeks old. Take him out and about with you, carrying him until he has his vaccines.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

He looks very sweet. Might just be me but he looks a lot older than 6 weeks.

Although 6 weeks is not the recommended age nowadays it used to be and Guide Dogs still put their puppies in their puppy walking homes at 6 weeks as far as I know. You just have an extra 2 weeks of teaching him how to be a dog and getting him used to household noises, which his mother and breeder would have been doing over the next 2 weeks.

You must learn about house training and make sure you are feeding correctly. A bit of research before you got the pup would have been a good idea but you really need to be consistent and start your house training from day one.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Also, make sure he's warm enough.

Sleeping alone can be difficult when pups have had their litter mates to snuggle up to previously. I would get him a bed as soon as possible, with high sides to keep him out of draughts.

If he's cold, that could make him sleepy or lethargic.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

He's nearly 7 weeks, he should be just fine. 
You can certainly start potty training him. Take him out every few hours and after he eats. 
You can get him vet checked to see that he's in good general health. Has he been at least vaccinated? If not you will want to do that too. 
Night time is usually when they get the most, he will get used to it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Please do not forget insurance, preferably lifetime insurance to help pay for any visits to the vets whatever. Read the small print carefully.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, he can't be vaccinated yet, he needs to be eight weeks old.

I believe a young pup can't wait a few hours to empty, he needs to go out around every half an hour.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Unfortunately, he can't be vaccinated yet, he needs to be eight weeks old.
> 
> I believe a young pup can't wait a few hours to empty, he needs to go out around every half an hour.


Oops I'm reading this reply. I guess things are different here. I used Duramune 5, which is given at 6 weeks then every 2-3 weeks until your puppy is 12 weeks old. I don't know what brands and methods are used in UK so sorry if advised improperly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Karla11 said:


> hello everyone, I got a beagle puppy yesterday, he is 6 weeks and 4 days old, the breeder told me it was fine, and I thought so too, until I found out by a friend that this was too early! i really didnt know this at all and now I feel like a terrible owner and person. I dont want anything to happen to my dog, and i dont want him to suffer  there is no way I could return him as the breeder didnt have the dogs in good conditions, and he lives in another city anyway. But tell me if this will have negative consequences on my puppy please, i am so worried, I really want him to grow as healthy as possible.
> As far as his behavior, he has slept a lot since he got here. I feed him 3 times a day. He doesnt cry much, just at night, as he sleeps in his own room. Havent got him a bed, for now he sleeps in blankets and a pillow i got him. He isnt potty trained, i dont know if its too early or how to even do it. He doesnt run around or play much, he just sleeps. This is my first dog as you could probably tell.
> I'll leave pics


You may find the link below helpful. Its called the Puppy plan and explains about habituation and socialisation and all the things pups need to be introduced to in stages. There is a plan under breeder section which is for 0-8 weeks of life which is all the things the breeder should have done and then another plan for the new owner 8 - 16weeks. Introductions and socialisation need to go on past this through adolescence and into adult hood, but this is a good starter plan for the first 16 weeks of a pups life when they go through many critical stages of development, so is a useful guide.

http://www.thepuppyplan.com/


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Unfortunately, he can't be vaccinated yet, he needs to be eight weeks old


My pups were vaccinated at 6 and 10 weeks - Nobivac. The vet said it was fine. And the pups were fine, and down on the ground at 11 weeks.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> My pups were vaccinated at 6 and 10 weeks - Nobivac. The vet said it was fine. And the pups were fine, and down on the ground at 11 weeks.


Ah, different Vets.

My Vet won't vaccinate a pup under eight weeks of age.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Does it also depend age of weaning? Mother's immunity will interfere with the vaccine.


----------

